# KNX-Tp1 Klemme (753-646) läuft nicht mit SPS PLC200 (750-8202)



## stefanulm (6 März 2016)

Hallo,

bin mittlerweile ganz verzweifelt. Habe eine PLC200 SPS von WAGO, an der 4 digitale Ausgangsklemmen 16fach, 2 digitale EIngangsklemmen 16fach, 2 UP/DOWN-Zähler, eine KNX-TP1 Klemme und eine Leistungsmessungsklemme hängt.
SO weit funktioniert alles, bis auf die KNX-TP1 Klemme (753-646). Bei dieser blinkt immer die grüne LED "E", während die rote LED "G" durchgehend an bleibt. Laut Dokumentation weist dies daraufhin, dass die Klemme nicht richtig konfiguriert ist. Die KNX-Busspannung steht an, das zeigt die grüne LED "H" an; diese leuchtet durchgehend.
Ich habe vershciedenste ANleitungen versucht, die Klemme lässt sich von ETS aus auch ohne Probleme programmieren, nur leider kriege Ich keine Verbindung zum SPS-Programm und die grüne LED "E" blinkt immer weiter, während die rote LED"G" dauernd an bleibt.
In Verwendung sind die KNX_Standard.lib und die KNX_Applikation2_02.lib.
Habe mittlerweile alles mögliche versucht, auch von null auf neu zu starten, doch alle tutorials und Programmbeispiele für codesys2 sind im Grunde alle identisch, doch leider führt keines zum Erfolg, der Fehlerstatus der KNX-Klemme bleibt.

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit PLC und KNX-TP1-Klemme oder kann mir hier weiterhelfen?
Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ulm Stefan


----------



## ClMak (6 März 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

vermutlich sind in deinem Programm KNX Bausteine deklariert, die im Programm nicht aufgerufen werden.
Um  das zu prüfen vergleichst du am besten die vom KNX Programm erkannten  Bausteine mit der Anzahl der importierten Variablen im ETS PlugIn.
Die  Anzahl der im Programm erkannten Variablen wird dir in der  Strukturvariablen typKNX angezeigt (siehe Screenshot). Wenn diese Zahl  größer oder kleiner ist als die Zahl im ETS PlugIn ist, 
dann liegt  hier die Ursache für das Problem. Die Zahlen müssen exakt identisch sein  und du musst schauen wo der Fehler in deinem Programm liegt.

Hinweis:
Die Bausteine aus der Bibliothek KNX_Applikation2_02.lib dürfen nicht weiter verschachtelt werden (z.B. durch Erstellung eigener FBs)






VG
ClMak


----------



## GLT (6 März 2016)

Richtige Indizierung der Klemme?
Alle KNX-Ein/Ausgangsbausteine richtig angelegt u. in einer POE?


----------



## stefanulm (25 März 2016)

Hi,

problem mittlerweile gelöst. Es war die Bibliothek. Diese SPS in dieser Firmwareversion kann nur mit der KNX_02.lib mit der KNX-klemme kommunizieren. So weit funktioniert dies nun alles. Was jetzt leider nicht mehr verwednet werden kann, sind die Aktor-Bausteine aus der KNX_Applikations.lib. Für die reine ANteuerung der Lichter ist es kein Problem, da reichen die Standard 1-Bit Bausteine aus. Bei den Jalousien schaut dies etwas anders aus, da wäre es ganz von Vorteil so einen Aktor-Baustein verwenden zu können.
Vielleicht kennt jemand eine Bibliothek oder Makros die hier mit der KNX_02.lib kompatibel sind?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## ClMak (26 März 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

die Bibliothek KNX_02.lib wird für den PFC empfohen. Die alte Bibliothek könnte aber auch verwendet werden (siehe Kompatibilitäshinweis von Wago):




Wenn Du die KNX_02.lib verwendest, dann gibt auf der Wago Internetseite auch ein passenes Makro für einen KNX Jalousieaktor:

http://www.wago.de/download.esm?file=\download\00291349_0.zip&name=KNX_Macro_Blind_Actuator_01.zip

Viele Grüße
ClMak


----------

